# Average Karate Dojo Business Plan?



## Makalakumu (Aug 9, 2013)

I found this website that gives what looks like a business plan for a karate dojo named "city dojo".  After reading through it, I thought it was really interesting.

http://www.bplans.com/karate_business_plan/market_analysis_summary_fc.php#.UgW53pLVCSo



> [h=2]Market Analysis Summary[/h]There has been considerable outside research and marketing of "Sports" in America, however we find that several categories of sport were seriously overlooked in most analysis. Martial Arts is one of those sports. While basic figures are provided for Martial Arts by the U.S. Census, and other major research firms, most of the available data has been obtained through other sources, such as independent studies and published articles.
> Our demographic research has shown opportunity exists in our marketplace and while the market appears saturated, it became clear as we dug deeper that our field is so poorly defined, marketed and organized that we have a tremendous opportunity for growth and expansion. Information has been an eye opener and has led us to believe that our position as a potential leader in our market, and eventually the industry, is not an impossible task.
> [h=3]4.1 Market Segmentation[/h]Extrapolating data from three national sources relating to sports in general and Martial Arts specifically, it is estimated that 10% of the U.S. population have participated in some form of Martial Arts training during their lifetime.
> It is estimated that 2 to 4% of the U.S. population are currently active in some form of Martial Arts training (the variation in numbers is a result of some surveys using Tai Chi, Kickboxing and Yoga as a Martial Art form, and some include school programs, where others do not).
> ...



Thoughts?


----------

